# 3 inch body lift with 3 inch level kit and blocks =6inch lift?



## big dan the bow man (Jan 18, 2011)

my truck  has a 3 inch body lift right now and is sitting level(fronts actualy slightly higher than rear)i was wondering if i install a 3 inch front leveling kit and 3 inch blocks in the back will i have 6 inches of lift?..................i dont know why its level i've never cranked the torsion bars(must be somthing to do with the body lift)...................please dont tell me why or why not its leveled i just need to know if i can get 6 inches of lift.


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 18, 2011)

a 1997 gmc sierra .....i've measured the little blocks and their all 3 inches the guy that had it before me must have done somthing else


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 18, 2011)

so would i get 6 inches of lift or not?


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 18, 2011)

actually i was planning on getting a block kit with good blocks and i'm not trying to get it to set level it already looks good level wise i'm just wondering if a 3 inch level kit and 3 inch blocks will raise the truck 3 inches


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 18, 2011)

could somebody please just tell me if it will raise the truck 3 inches or not


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jan 18, 2011)

big dan the bow man said:


> actually i was planning on getting a block kit with good blocks and i'm not trying to get it to set level it already looks good level wise i'm just wondering if a 3 inch level kit and 3 inch blocks will raise the truck 3 inches


Diffidently, yes
 3"body +3suspension=6"


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks now i  know i can make my truck have 6 inches of lift without a thousand doller kit


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 18, 2011)

actually i'm talking about 3 inches of body + a 3 inch front leveling kit with 3 inch blocks in the back


----------



## roadhand10 (Jan 18, 2011)

i would put an add a leaf and a smaller block or 3 inch shackle in the back.i had a 3 inch block in the rear of my toyota had some problems with axel wrap


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 19, 2011)

I would leave it alone


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 19, 2011)

If your truck is sitting level now is there a chance that theres already a 3 inch level kit on the front?

Have you had the truck since it was brand new?

May have a set of keys in the front.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 19, 2011)

What size tire are you planning on running?And with a key kit it's gonna ride like crap.On my 98 I had a 3" body lift with ford keys and 2" blocks and it sat pretty level.


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 19, 2011)

i'm 100% sure it has stock keys! could somebody please just answer my original question would installing 3 inch level kit and 3 inch blocks give me 3 more inches of lift?!?!


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 19, 2011)

Why not spend the $1000 and get a kit that'll do the job properly, and for sure?


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 19, 2011)

It should


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 19, 2011)

big dan the bow man said:


> i'm 100% sure it has stock keys! could somebody please just answer my original question would installing 3 inch level kit and 3 inch blocks give me 3 more inches of lift?!?!



I am trying but you gota answer my questions first if you want some help..... Your bars are probably turned all the way up now.

Take a pic from the side so we can see what it looks like.


----------



## MD746 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gaducker is trying to help you here hotrod. If it was my truck I would ditch the bodylift and go with a 6" suspension lift its the smart safe way instead of jerry rigging a bunch of junk on your truck just my .02  .


----------



## CrossCentered (Jan 20, 2011)

yes that should be 6 inches of lift


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jan 20, 2011)

The smart thing to do would be to save your money and get an actual suspension lift kit. If you went your route, I would use add-a-leaf and not a block in the back.


----------



## big dan the bow man (Jan 20, 2011)

...........i know the torsion bars arent cranked or theirs a key becouse i know that will roughin your ride and my truck feels like a cadillac


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 20, 2011)

That is not the stance that the truck came from the factory with.   It either has the bars turned up or its already got some sort of leveling kit.    Just because it rides good dosent mean they have not been turned up.   As long as thats what has been done to it then yes putting a leveling kit on the front and blocks on the back will set it up a total of 6 inches.   Your bars can be turned up and as long as they are not bottomed out it will ride ok.

But no dought something has been done to the truck to make it ride nose up like that.   

Climb under it and put your eyes on the torsion bar adjusting bolts and see if its turned up, Then look at the a arms and see if any works been done up there.  check the  dia of the bars and see if maybe someone has put 3/4 or 1 ton bars in it.


----------



## coltday (Jan 20, 2011)

One or two things have happened, either your rear end is sagging or there have been mod's to the keys. because I PROMISE you if its sitting somewhat bulldawged right now (lower in the back) then it is not how it came of the lot. and yes, 3+3=6 last time I checked. I had my keys maxed on my 2000 Z71 and it rode fine. Therefore, I wouldn't depend on just the ride to verify if the keys are different or have been crunk.


----------



## deadend (Jan 20, 2011)

Going the cheap route is never a good idea and you'll pay for it in the long run.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 21, 2011)

deadend said:


> Going the cheap route is never a good idea and you'll pay for it in the long run.



Bingo.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would just leave it alone put some 35's on it and roll with it


----------



## deadend (Jan 25, 2011)

Go spend 10$ on a pt 4x4 timber, cut it into 16" blocks, replace your body lift pucks with them, and throw on some 54" MT TTC.  Best bang for your buck right there.


----------



## MD746 (Jan 26, 2011)

deadend said:


> Go spend 10$ on a pt 4x4 timber, cut it into 16" blocks, replace your body lift pucks with them, and throw on some 54" MT TTC.  Best bang for your buck right there.



Yeah and dont forget the duct tape to hold it all together.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 26, 2011)

coltday said:


> One or two things have happened, either your rear end is sagging or there have been mod's to the keys. because I PROMISE you if its sitting somewhat bulldawged right now (lower in the back) then it is not how it came of the lot. and yes, 3+3=6 last time I checked. I had my keys maxed on my 2000 Z71 and it rode fine. Therefore, I wouldn't depend on just the ride to verify if the keys are different or have been crunk.



He's right. Either the front has been messed with or the rear springs are sagging. And yes 3+3=6.


----------



## 270 guy (Jan 26, 2011)

big dan the bow man said:


> could somebody please just tell me if it will raise the truck 3 inches or not



3 + 3 =6 where I went to school. If you have 3 body and add 3"blocks you will have 6" over you factory stock height. The owner before you probably tightened the torsion bars to get it up or added a leveling kit to it already to raise the front.


----------



## powerlinemudder (Jan 29, 2011)

Math wise yes it would give you 6inches. But what size tires are you planning on running? Too it depends on what wheel offset/backspacing and what width also. 35s can be cleared with a body lift and slight trimming. cranking torsion bars will put stress on front end parts and make them more prone to fail.


----------



## deadend (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be willin' to lay coin on the presence of a gold fish hook on the OP's hat along with a ring in the back pocket.


----------



## powerlinemudder (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably right. Op how bout some pictures of ur cv axles to kinda show the angle. If they are almost flat like mine=not cranked if angled =cranked. Just a good rule of thumb


----------

